# Faulty Shoes after 6 Weeks- what options? No receipt



## Holiday2006 (21 Sep 2007)

Purchased shoes in ENVY shop in Liffey Valley some weeks ago during a sale. Noticed small tear on top rim of shoe after wearing 4/ 5 times and decided to bring back to shop in case it would get biggers, etc. 

Unfortunately i did not have receipt as it is now 6 weeks after i purchased and at the time i had no intentions to bring back. Store manager refused to even think about looking at them as he claimed 4 shops in the centre sold the same 'Base London' brand. 

Can anyone advise what i can do? It is marked on my Laser card the date and amount i purchased shoes and i advised him re. same but wasn't interested!


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2007)

From the link provided by foxylady; 
_"You are entitled to proof of purchase. This doesn't necessarily have to be the receipt. The customer could show the relevant credit card statement or any other documentation that proves the product was purchased in your shop or retail chain"_


----------



## Holiday2006 (21 Sep 2007)

I already brought back the statement- but no avail!

What now? small claims court?


----------



## foxylady (21 Sep 2007)

Holiday2006 said:


> I already brought back the statement- but no avail!
> 
> What now? small claims court?


 

Ring NCA on 402 5500
to see what they say


----------



## Holiday2006 (21 Sep 2007)

I did email the NCA over a week ago and no response to date. When i phoned they had requested i email as their advisors were busy!


----------



## foxylady (21 Sep 2007)

Holiday2006 said:


> I did email the NCA over a week ago and no response to date. When i phoned they had requested i email as their advisors were busy!


 

Just keep ringing them until they answer and also try this number *1890 432432*  its consumer connect.


----------



## tonino (21 Sep 2007)

Here is  the solution , buy another pair of the same shoes and  and get  a reciept , bring back the old ones with the new reciept , if you do not get a refund you will at least get  a voucher for the value that you can use for another pair of shoes happy days ive done it many times and it always works  happy days


----------



## Holiday2006 (21 Sep 2007)

Sorry- not my style! Plus unfortunately if i paid you to do that the actual shoes are not in stock this season!


----------

